# Metal Buildings



## Humphreys (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is proper to post here or not but I am sure I will find out soon enough. Anyway, I am new to the forum. You may know my brother Arthur (Inn Deep) from here or from fishing. Just wanted to let everyone know that I am a building contractor and am caught up at the moment. I specialize in Pre Engineered Metal Buildings, all shapes and sizes starting off with about a two-car garage on up. If anyone needs a building, mini storage, or warehouse let me know. I'd be happy to quote the complete turn key package. 

Thanks

Fred Humphreys

*Humphreys Building Contractors*

*License # cbc1254107*

*(850)777-1478*


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know if they make them this small bit I am looking for a single car sized garage 10 x 26 ish.

Thanks

Sky


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Btt


----------



## Humphreys (Dec 26, 2007)

I usually start off with a 24'X30' which would make a nice sized two car garage and go up in size from there. Anything less would be cost prohibitive for me.


----------



## Humphreys (Dec 26, 2007)

[This is a metal buildingpicture of a church we builtin 2005, completely bricked up, metal roof, located in Enterprise AL. ]


----------



## Humphreys (Dec 26, 2007)

[Commercial Building near Dothan, AL. 70'x100' office building with 70'x50'warehouse in back for making duct work.All components made in U.S.A. :usaflag


----------



## andrew22 (Jan 18, 2011)

quite right, as small buildings cost more, while big houses are cheaper, as the material we bought used fully and nothing went to waste.


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

*Pm sent*

Humphrey

I sent you a PM

Tie 1 On


----------

